# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Geber für Belly Boot



## Black-Bass (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir das eagle cuda 300 zugelegt, dieses werde ich am Belly Boot nutzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit
der Montage des Gebers ? Zur Zeit habe ich Ihn an einem Schwimmer montiert ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Ergebnisse 100% sind. Die Montage mit Geberstange könnte sehr gefährlich sein, da meine Einstiege meist Steinböschungen sind. Würde mich über Ideen oder Erfahrungen freuen.

Danke, einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2010

Tschau Jochen


----------



## GuidoOo (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Geber für Belly Boot*

Hey, also ich hab bei mir das Problem so gelöst:
http://img69.*ih.us/img69/5550/echolotgeberstangenhalt.jpg
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/8073/bellyrutenhalteroben.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Geber für Belly Boot*

Auch sher schön Guido

ich habe mir damals aus´m Baumarkt ein stück "kaputtes" 300ér PVC rohr geholt.
aus diesem habe ich dann eine schelle gebaut auf die ich den Geber montiert habe.
zwischen schelle und bb kam dann eine lage neoprem in 5mm (als scheuerschutz wegen der schrauben des gebers) und das ganze mit nem zurrgurt befestigt.
biem einstieg ins wasser war die schelle dann seitlich am boot und bei genügend wasserttiefe wurde es durch drehen in die richtige position gebracht...
ACHTUNG, eine markierung am gurt zeigt die genaue mitte an damit der geber nicht schräg sitzt...

fotos habe ich leider keine, habe mittlerweile auf SOT Yak umgesattelt ...

grüße und guten rustch

mirco


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Geber für Belly Boot*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast einen kleinen Zurrgurt um ein Teil deines Bellys zu legen dann ziehste den durch den Geber das Teil stramm und gut isses.

schau mal bei den Jungs hier vorbei die sind oft mit dem Belly los da kannste teilweise auch sehen wie die das gelöst haben mit dem Geber und den Echoloten.

http://www.baarsvissen.nl


----------



## Markus18 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Geber für Belly Boot*

Ich habs so gelöst.


----------

